# need help/guidance - filling a bark inclusion



## SENC (May 27, 2013)

I need some guidance from the professionals. I rough turned a duck call blank from an awesome piece of burl I got a while back from Eric (BurlsorBust), and the bark inclusion turned out to be deeper than expected (not all the way to the core, but too close for me to turn my shape... maybe a little less than 1/4" deep).

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/20130527_154607_zps91330015.jpg
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/20130527_154543_zps19e67fd9.jpg

I might be able to shorten the barrel enough to exclude it, but it is such an exceptional piece of burl (pic doesn't do it justice) and is rock solid (the small "burl post" in the middle of the void stood up to turning), so I'm thinking filling it somehow and making it a feature is the right thing to do.

Some of you have done some amazing things with inlays and void fills, so I covet your opinion and advice. I've NEVER done any fills/inlays, so walk me through it.

What would you do? What material? What color (burl is yellow and dark brown)? What process (I assume I fill it now and then turn)?
:thanx:
Thanks, 
Henry


----------



## haddenhailers (May 27, 2013)

What I do is start filling it with thin ca to make sure it gets down to the bottom of the inclusion. Then start putting medium on the surface once it's you've filled the bottom up. Hit with accelerator then let sit over night. Should hold together. Turn slow then and glue more as needed. Hope this helps!

Andrew


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2013)

I'd go ahead and turn the shape you want first... At least rough it in so you'll know exactly how big the defect is. I'm sure you've considered this, but would it make any difference which way you oriented the blank?

Once I roughed it in, I'd see whether I liked it with the void left au natural. If not, I'd probably seal the entire surface except the void with dewaxed shellac... That'll prevent staining from the fill. 

Epoxy makes a good filler, and you can color it with alcohol based dye among other things. Mix the coloring agent into the epoxy first then incorporate the hardener. Carbon black can be used to get a deep opaque black color. I'd probably shy away from anything busy since the burl is so nice.


----------



## arkie (May 28, 2013)

SENC said:


> I need some guidance from the professionals. I rough turned a duck call blank from an awesome piece of burl I got a while back from Eric (BurlsorBust), and the bark inclusion turned out to be deeper than expected (not all the way to the core, but too close for me to turn my shape... maybe a little less than 1/4" deep).
> 
> I might be able to shorten the barrel enough to exclude it, but it is such an exceptional piece of burl (pic doesn't do it justice) and is rock solid (the small "burl post" in the middle of the void stood up to turning), so I'm thinking filling it somehow and making it a feature is the right thing to do.
> 
> ...



I like inclusions to look natural. I would turn it a little over size, then soak the bark inclusion with thin CA. If it is deep, I would then pack it about level with dry coffee grounds and soak them with more thin CA, then top that with cheap instant coffee and more CA. You can mix a little sawdust in the instant coffee to make a more mottled effect. 

If I wanted it to have a fake turquoise look, I'd check out the Inlace products.


----------



## Tim Carter (May 28, 2013)

I use a lot of different materials to fill cracks and bark inclusions, depending upon the look I want to achieve. If I want a natural look that doesn't stand out, I'll use some sawdust from the piece I'm working on. I fill the area with sawdust and use thin CA to glue it in place. If I'm looking for an inlay that will stand out, I use a material that provides an interesting contrast like: lapis, malachite, turquoise, brass, silver, etc. The stone needs to be crushed to a size that can be used in the piece you're working on. I use a 1" x 6" threaded galvanized pipe with a nipple screwed on one end to hold the stone and a 1" steel rod as the crusher. Works very well! Make sure you wear a mask when you're sanding a stone or metal inlay.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2013)

I save dust out of ROS from different woods for just such fill. Sometimes on burl you can use different colors to blend in.


----------

